# Classic FM Movie Music Hall of Fame



## Guest

Andrew Collins, Radio Times Film Editor commenting on the Classic FM Movie Music Hall of Fame.



> My advice, as ever, is to explore the lower scores. There's a lot of invention and innovation down there.


https://www.classicfm.com/composers...s-list-voted-no-1-movie-music-hall-fame-2020/

Which of the lower scores, in your opinion, exhibit 'invention and innovation'?


----------



## Phil loves classical

By lower scores, does he mean further down the list ie. higher rankings?

https://win.classicfm.com/movie-music-2020/

Personally I like the bottom 10 from 91-100 much more than the top from 1-10.


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> By lower scores, does he mean further down the list ie. higher rankings?
> 
> https://win.classicfm.com/movie-music-2020/
> 
> Personally I like the bottom 10 from 91-100 much more than the top from 1-10.


Er...further down the list..._lower _rankings? Yes. The likes of Marianelli, Desplat, Gudnadottir I presume.


----------



## Phil loves classical

MacLeod said:


> "My advice, as ever, is to explore the lower scores. There's a lot of invention and innovation down there."
> Which of the lower scores, in your opinion, exhibit 'invention and innovation'?


I take it as some sort of generic statement to promote film music. They all have invention in some melody or motif in order to be memorable. I don't know if any of them are considered innovative. I also hope some others could shed some light.


----------

